# Super Bowl Food



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

We are home watching the game having:

Chicken Wings and Legs
Ribs
Potato skins
All home-made.








[/URL][/IMG]
You watching? Eating?


----------



## Shoe City Thinker (Oct 8, 2012)

Slow-braised pork carnitas. We made tacos out of those.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Slow-braised pork carnitas. We made tacos out of those.


Carnitas, nice. Where do you think you are, South Texas!!

:aportnoy::aportnoy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Turkey tacos.


----------



## WesleyBentz111 (Mar 13, 2015)

I know this post is a bit old but Chicken Wings all the way man


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Actually glad this thread was resurrected, for the first time around I somehow managed to totally miss it. Woofa's pics of his gastronomical layout for the big game quite literally cause one to salivate, not unlike one of Pavlov's dogs!


----------

